# aquarium aquascape



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

Anything i should change on my 45 gallon and 30 gallon tanks? Cichlids are thriving and breeding!


















Slates


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

I like the top one a lot don't think anything needs to change on that.But for the bottom one im just not into the whore goldfish decor stuff dunno thats just me had it in my tank before but never liked the way it looked id say if anything for the bottom tank change the background to blue or black.

Other then that the slate look nice and i like the silk plants.


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

like u dont like that castle? and i kinda like the bg ): got it for sale too


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

il0veCichlids said:


> like u dont like that castle? and i kinda like the bg ): got it for sale too


more into the natural rocks and such


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

oo ic  what would u suggest replacing it with?


----------



## daowner (May 4, 2009)

maybe a peace of driftwood something like a root with hollow parts in it you can find them on ebay cheap or try maybe some more slate or even a few small things of lace rock stacked there. lots of things its really all personal opinion if you like it thats all that matter dont think fish care what there hiding in.


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

oo thx i was thinking of geetting those woods that have like alot of branches coming out of it. looks really nice. but its like 40$ .......


----------



## hey_wood1981 (Apr 7, 2004)

I really like the rocks in the first picture. What kind are they?


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

lol they normal rocks u find on the floor like near cannals and stuff.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

do you like it? if so then ...done.
its obvious your fish like it if theyre breeding


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

lmao well they havent been breeding anymore lol. my females have died off due to harrasment ): now i know to get proper M:F ratio . lmao my kenyi and lab female died ):
my acei had eggs but then the next day she ate it ): dont know why. unfertalized maybe


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

are they new mothers...if so then thats to be expected. they will get better and better as they get practice.


----------



## il0veCichlids (Nov 9, 2009)

yep they are new mothers  i hope they breed again!


----------

